# What's wrong with these tetras?



## Noxtreme (Feb 24, 2009)

*Look out*

Quarantine immediately!!! that could be Neon Tetra Disease. Your better safe then sorry with NTD. It looks like its probably something else (i hope for your sake it is) but it could very possibly be Neon Tetra Diseas. I just had most of my fish wiped out by NTD. There is no cure and its highly contagious if not caught early enough. It is also very hard to get this disease/parasite out of your tank once its in I hear. I havn't gotten to that stage yet.


----------



## sweston (Jan 10, 2009)

Thanks for the feedback-- I have quarantined both the affected fish and started them on antibiotics. The fish both are both acting healthy, but as far as the discoloration goes, the second one's tail is definitely getting worse. Whatever it is, it's spreading.

If it is NTD, how long do you think it will take to present in any other fish that may have gotten it? I've heard that it can stick around in tank for a very long time, and is notoriously hard to disinfect, so does that mean I've got to assume that my healthy fish are always on the brink of NTD from now on? And if the affected fish keep acting healthy, how long should I wait to rule out NTD?

One more question: My tank's also home to a betta, two cory catfish, and a cherry red shrimp. If it is NTD, could it affect these guys as well, or just the tetras?


----------



## Axelrodi202 (Jul 29, 2008)

Doubt it would affect the shrimp.


----------



## sweston (Jan 10, 2009)

So, it's been a very long time since I first noticed the discoloration on the two tetras. I've still got them quarantined, but they haven't displayed any signs of sickness other than the discoloration, which doesn't seem to have progressed any. Here's a current picture.








At times it seems as if the one with the bigger white patch could have some spine curvature... but it could just be his swimming pattern. Here's an overhead picture... what do you think?








After such a long and uneventful quarantine, what do you think my next step should be? I'm really not sure that anything's wrong with them at all anymore.


----------



## waterfaller1 (Jul 5, 2006)

They look fine to me. In those pics they look like they are above some low pile carpet.


----------



## jsas (Jul 26, 2016)

*iv also found one of my tetras with this problem*

iv got the same issue and the tetra seems fine swims, eats ,shoaling just fine...reds are red,neon blue is neon...treated with fungicide no change the only thing i can say is my water is a little hard due to my area but the ph is good 
nitrates are less than 0.2
ammonia is less than 0.6
all stats are in the green basically except i know iv got hard water .
did your guys survive?are still alive?


----------

